# April's Goldens



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

I am planning on getting a male from Phyllis Sode of April's Goldens. The litter was born yesterday and will be ready July 16th. I have the pedigrees of both parents but Im not sure how to check if they are current.

Pedigree: GCH April N Klaasem Zoom'N 4 Paw Drive Hummers Pedigree: April's Red Light Special Trik

I saw in a search that a couple people have goldens from her. Have yall been pleased with them?

Thanks


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

How much do one of their pups cost?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Their clearances look good.....nice pedigrees!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Clearances look good, looks like a good choice!


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> How much do one of their pups cost?


$1000, pretty pleasantly surprised as most breeders I was looking at were anywhere from 1300 to 1800 with most being around 1500. 

The sire, Hummer, is a great looking dog. The mother isnt too shabby herself. Im very excited.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That's a great price, 22.
Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It is a nice pedigree.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, what a good find.


----------



## Maverick James (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, great looking dogs, nice pedigrees, no red flags and a very reasonable price.

I'd say you found your self a very nice choice !


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Very nice pedigree, nice find!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Mmmm Very yummy dogs!


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Sent in my deposit yesterday, so exciting. Phyllis sent me a couple of pictures that I will have to post when I get off work.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats on what looks to be a very nice dog, and welcome to GRF.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone with a dog from April's Goldens to chime in?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have seen Hummer show and some other dogs from the breeder showing. They are very pretty! Hummer is a nice looking dog, I am sure he will make beautiful babies. Congrats on your great choice!


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I have seen Hummer show and some other dogs from the breeder showing. They are very pretty! Hummer is a nice looking dog, I am sure he will make beautiful babies. Congrats on your great choice!


Thanks, he is attractive. Im looking forward to see what the puppies will look like when they are a bit older.


----------



## Ella Bear (Jul 17, 2012)

We have a girl from Phylis' March litter and couldnt be happier. This is our first dog, so we're not experts, but the trainers at puppy kindergarten were very impressed by our girl and spoke highly of Phylis as well.


----------



## Lexi's litter (Jun 4, 2013)

*April's Goldens Lexi's Litter*

Hi, I have a female out of April's Goldens and she had a litter on 5-23-2013. She had six pups and all are healthy growing nicely. The sire is also Hummer. These pups have good bone structure, nice heads and good coat. The parents have all their clearances and are up to date. Lexi's Litter Mom.


----------



## Lexi's litter (Jun 4, 2013)

*Aprils Goldens*



Henry22 said:


> I was wondering if anyone with a dog from April's Goldens to chime in?


 I also have a golden from Phyllis and she had her litter on 5-23-2013. The sire is Hummer and my Lexi is out of Trik's parents. Small world. Tina


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Lexi's litter said:


> Hi, I have a female out of April's Goldens and she had a litter on 5-23-2013. She had six pups and all are healthy growing nicely. The sire is also Hummer. These pups have good bone structure, nice heads and good coat. The parents have all their clearances and are up to date. Lexi's Litter Mom.


Could you post pictures please? I would love to see them


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pedigree and you are golden on those clearances. Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## Bravo (Jul 13, 2016)

We have a nearly seven year old Golden from Phylis. I couldn't imagine a better dog. He is amazing to the point we are considering another BUT only if she is still breeding!! That is what lead me to your thread!


----------

